# Stripper help/tips?



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Still new to saltwater fishing, but I would like to get some stripper action. Few questions from the novice (that's me!)
* How? What kind of rigs and basic tackle?
* Where? Live in Va Beach. Is this a surf fishing thing? I have read Lynnhaven inlet and NOB are good. True? Anywhere else on the southside?
* When? Morning, afternoon, night, high/low tide?
* Bait? Cut or lures...or both? 

Not looking to break the bank, just want to get some tight lines and have some fun. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Gladiator91 said:


> Still new to saltwater fishing, but I would like to get some stripper action. Few questions from the novice (that's me!)
> * * Where? Live in Va Beach. Anywhere else on the southside?
> * When? Morning, afternoon,?
> * Bait? ?
> ...


So, looking for strippers in VA Beach? I've never done it, but a basic Google search for "Gentleman's Club Virginia Beach" results in Mermaid's, LA's, Minx, Cheetah's Gogo, RC Showgirls, and others. It even places dots on a map for you. From the map, it looks like Minx and Mermaid's are the only ones in VA Beach proper. As for when, Night is probably the best time. Minx doesn't even open until 4 PM. You will probably want to drink alcohol while watching young women strip so as to not realize how desperate and sad the situation is. You asked for tips? Yes, the strippers do want tips. While guys like to make jokes about having a stack of single dollar bills when going to the club, I say don't be cheap, go in with a stack of $5's. Or $10's if you can afford to. Definitely stay away from lures, the bouncers will kick your A if you try to catch the strippers with lures or try to tip them with lures for that matter. Cut bait? Nah, they probably already smell like fish...


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol. Not sure I can google that at work. 

STRIPERS.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> So, looking for strippers in VA Beach? I've never done it, but a basic Google search for "Gentleman's Club Virginia Beach" results in Mermaid's, LA's, Minx, Cheetah's Gogo, RC Showgirls, and others. It even places dots on a map for you. From the map, it looks like Minx and Mermaid's are the only ones in VA Beach proper. As for when, Night is probably the best time. Minx doesn't even open until 4 PM. You will probably want to drink alcohol while watching young women strip so as to not realize how desperate and sad the situation is. You asked for tips? Yes, the strippers do want tips. While guys like to make jokes about having a stack of single dollar bills when going to the club, I say don't be cheap, go in with a stack of $5's. Or $10's if you can afford to. Definitely stay away from lures, the bouncers will kick your A if you try to catch the strippers with lures or try to tip them with lures for that matter. Cut bait? Nah, they probably already smell like fish...


I would agree do not go cheap, have a few extra $20's or $50's with you in case your future wife is up there on the pole, you need to be able to make a quality play if the situation arises.

I would also recommend drinking a lot of alcohol, not because I do not want to realize how desperate and sad the situation is but simply because drink/women/$$ seem to go hand in hand, at least for me anyway.

Definitely this is a late tide Dusk/Night time bite, there is no morning or dawn bite with these girls, most do not even start to get up until late afternoon, they are not Librarians after all.

There used to be a spot in Currituck, but not sure if that is there anymore, there is no action at all in Dare County, so I would stick close to Virginia Beach rather than head South if you were thinking they (Strippers) move up and down the beachfront.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I've heard cocaine works well as bait under most conditions


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

*.*

* How? What kind of rigs and basic tackle. 
I use zoom plastic flukes 5in. Gulps work to swimming mullet gurbs or flukes.storms swim shads , basic. Jigs setup or my favorite a tandem jig rig .gotcha plugs work good to

Start with white pink chartreuse and a black-purple wouldn't hurt.



* Where? Live in Va Beach. Is this a surf fishing thing? 

Anywhere with structure or rips current 

I have read Lynnhaven inlet and NOB are good. True? 

Yes they show up there. Any where with structure under bridges ,near rocks and rip currents are a plus.

Anywhere else on the southside?

just find a bridge and try it out every I do. If I don't have something in 30-45 minutes I move on . they are either there or not. 

* When? Morning, afternoon, night, high/low tide?

dead tides are the worst ,you want a moving tide.anytime of day or night hey can be had.

* Bait? Cut or lures...or both?

I only use lures and jigs . storm swim shads are great 3-6 inches .5in flukes or 4in swimming mullets gurbs is a good starting point. Bucktails .don't be afraid to use bigger.top water lures ,poppers,rattle traps ,anything that has a constent move is good for striper. Striper will get turned off a bait if it stops moving it can slow down but not stop they like to strike the bait .I have seen many stripers turn away a lure they was chasing once I stop it.

They can be had on bait ,that's just not my style.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Try www.strippersonline.com


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Benji said:


> I've heard cocaine works well as bait under most conditions


Agreed! One cannot go wrong with that selection.

Sometimes in a pinch you can substitute Methamphetamine but just like Fish-bites vs Bloodworms it is usually best to have the real thing.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

A great selection of dead Presidents works very well......


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget to catch and release. The bloodline is known to be fishy. 
I'll see myself out. 
:beer:


----------



## thatbeardedguy (Mar 29, 2015)

Be especially careful around the ones with lesions around the mouth and a bad case of fin rot. Don't forget the crabs they'll give you ain't the kind you want to dunk in butter.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> One cannot go wrong with that selection.
> 
> Sometimes in a pinch you can substitute Methamphetamine but just like Fish-bites vs Bloodworms it is usually best to have the real thing.


Unless that Stripper turns out to be an undercover Vice cop !!!


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Glad my misspelling could amuse you.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Unless that Stripper turns out to be an undercover Vice cop !!!


Those are easily detected by the lack of tail movement.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Gladiator91 said:


> Glad my misspelling could amuse you.


Are you kidding? Some of these guys have been waiting months for a chance use the classic Stripper lines. Great entertainment!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Unless that Stripper turns out to be an undercover Vice cop !!!


Dead giveaway for Vice Cop impersonating a Stripper is the inevitable Donut induced muffin-top that hangs over the G-String..

You must not have much experience in Strip Clubs...These girls do not eat much of anything at all....no time in between the partying and dancing..


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Leave your pole at home. They have their own. This species requires hand lining. Still need to bring your worm though, but the chances of using it are slim.

Bait should be green and white. Freshness does not matter but quantity produces results. Presentation should be bold, but not too much so it spooks the fish. It also may disturb the other fishermen in the area.

If you get a bite, be prepared to dump more bait in the water to lead them in. These fish are very hungry, and may break you off and run if they smell other bait in the water. 

Any fish that is too easy to pull in is probably not worth keeping, and may be diseased.

A fishy smell indicates your catch is not fresh, so throw it back and hope for a fresher fish.

If the fish jumps out of the water and tries to eat all of your green and white bait but won't touch your worm, it is not the target species.


----------

